# what is Brother KH 260 Eleganza?



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I am back with more questions.
I spent last few hours researching knitting machines and came across Brother KH 260 Eleganza but no info on what gauge it is or else. 
What is the difference in between KH 260 and KH 260 E?
I also saw videos using bulky SK 155 and I like it and would like to know how it compares to the Brother KH 260.
More I look around, the more I am not knowing what to get.
I think the 9mm machine would be the best choice for me, but which one?
Thank you again for any input!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

They are the same except for color. The 260E was made during a big anniversary year so it has a special color. Brothers are metal beds, SK 155 is plastic, I have read. The SK should cost much less if you are in the US. But it had no ribber. If you want a ribber some day, get the brother.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

peppered said:


> I am back with more questions.
> I spent last few hours researching knitting machines and came across Brother KH 260 Eleganza but no info on what gauge it is or else.
> What is the difference in between KH 260 and KH 260 E?
> I also saw videos using bulky SK 155 and I like it and would like to know how it compares to the Brother KH 260.
> ...


As I understand it, the Brother KH260 and Brother KH260 Eleganza Chunky/Bulky 9mm gauge knitting machines are exactly the same except for the colour.

There is a previous topic about this, that you might like to read, here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-196541-1.html

If you would like to see the manual for a Brother KH260, so that you can see exactly what it can do, you can download it, free of charge, from my website, by clicking on the following link and finding it in the list:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

All of the files on my website are free and safe to download to your computer.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The SK155 has a 12 stitch punch card reader and the Brother has a 24 stitch card reader. Aside for the cams on the Brother/KnitKing carriage to select your knitting technique and the levers used on the sides of the Studio/Singer carriage, they both knit the same stitch styles and both have available ribbing attachments that can be added. 
On this site you can see the manuals for both models; the KH260 under more brother manuals and the SK155 under Silver Reed/Studio manuals. 
The punch cards for the 12 stitch reader are difficult to find and am not sure if others are able to use the 24 st pattern cards with the 12 stitch readers, (punching ever other space for the patterns). You can also view pattern books for both makes here;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

Any Pattern from the Brother Volumes aside from lace patterns will work in the KH260. There is a 12 stitch pattern book for the SK155 listed as Brother Chunky Punchcard Patterns on this same page.
I have and enjoy my brother Chunky KMs.
Others will likely advise what they enjoy about their Singer Chunky machines.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

A Brother KM is a sturdy metal bed machine which stands up well in the hands of a beginner. KH 230 if you don't mind patterning by hand (I have one with it's ribber), a KH 260 if you prefer a punch card machine, both 9mm and both easy to operate. I don't know about the KH 260 E - could be the name used in another country - eg. I have the KH 891, a standard gauge KM, that was sold in Italy with the name "elyte". I haven't any info about the SK 155, but from reading posts on this forum, I understand it to be a nice machine. Good luck in your choice.
Regards
Franci


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my Brother 260E. I have a 230set , as well, but it has no punchcard ability and it is more fiddly to use. IMHO the Brother is easier to find parts for and it is a dream to use! I've never been sorry I went with Brothers!  Ann


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have an sk155 ....it is a metal bed, not plastic. It was my first machine in the 80's and is still going strong! I love it even though right now I am knitting more on my Brother standard gauge. I was given a bunch of fancy yarn this week that is too heavy for the standard, so I will be back on the bulky! I knits beautifully!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I love my Brother 260E. I have a 230set , as well, but it has no punchcard ability and it is more fiddly to use. IMHO the Brother is easier to find parts for and it is a dream to use! I've never been sorry I went with Brothers!  Ann


Totally agree with Ann!! Great machine.I also have the electronic 270 - love it!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Thank you guys!
I am looking at new 260 E on ebay, so I will see how high the bid goes. I like the idea of "new" one and wouldn't mind to pay little more.
And I contacted someone who has one so I am waitting for more info on that one too.She said seller bailled out on her.
Soooo excited!!!!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

I concur, I think that Brother machines are the best...and easiest to learn. 

I have the chunky/bulky and standard gauge. My standard gauge is nicer and smoother than my chunky, but the truth is I can use much more yarns with chunky and so it ends up being used more than my standard gauge. If I were you I would also consider the yarns necessary...and what kind of yarns you are wanting to work with. 

I'm pretty new to machine knitting and didn't know what I was getting into when I got my first standard gauge a few months ago. But here is what I soon realized:

A ribber is a must and the sk 155 doesn't have one. 

Brothers seem to last longer and have few problems (for those who disagree no offense intended) but many long time knitters have stated this.

I also didn't think of the yarns necessary for the type of machine I was getting... consequently I ended up getting a chunky machine immediately after my standard. Love them both though...use the chunky more.

Finally, I got lucky on my first machine and it was a dream! Either someone really loved it...or really hated it...because it was barely used and clean as a whistle. When I got the ribber and the chunky machine neither of them worked properly because they were so dirty and needed work. Ask lots of questions before buying/bidding one ANY machine you want. Ask to see fresh pictures of the sponge bar, needles, problems with the machine, under the carriage... etc. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

jude3602 said:


> I concur, I think that Brother machines are the best...and easiest to learn.
> 
> I have the chunky/bulky and standard gauge. My standard gauge is nicer and smoother than my chunky, but the truth is I can use much more yarns with chunky and so it ends up being used more than my standard gauge. If I were you I would also consider the yarns necessary...and what kind of yarns you are wanting to work with.
> 
> ...


All good info, however, there is a ribbed for the SK 155, but they are a Rae find!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> They are the same except for color. The 260E was made during a big anniversary year so it has a special color. Brothers are metal beds, SK 155 is plastic, I have read. The SK should cost much less if you are in the US. But it had no ribber. If you want a ribber some day, get the brother.


  :lol: Yes to everything she said.... Get the Brother... You will enjoy it more...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Wrong. The SK155 is metal not plastic.



ruth Roxanne said:


> They are the same except for color. The 260E was made during a big anniversary year so it has a special color. Brothers are metal beds, SK 155 is plastic, I have read. The SK should cost much less if you are in the US. But it had no ribber. If you want a ribber some day, get the brother.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

All 3 are 9mm. THe Brothers use the 24 stitch punchcards while the 155 uses 12. The 24 are very easy to find, not so the 12. Technicaly you could use the 24 on the 12, it just will skip every other stitch and loose detail. The lace cards can't be used on the Brother. 
The 155 is easier to use as it has wheels under it's carriage making it easier to push the carriage.
A ribber is not a necessity unless you want to make ribbed sweaters. If you keep your eye on eBay they do come up for sale every once in a while. THey are both wonderful machines, but because of the card issue I would buy a 260.
I do have both machines with ribbers.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Both are nice, Brother as well as Singer. So just keep a lookout for any of them that appears to be well kept and where the seller gives lots of information and/or pics on the machine. Usually those are/were knitters, too, and you have a good chance that the machine only needs a new sponge bar and cleaning.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> All good info, however, there is a ribbed for the SK 155, but they are a Rae find!


This is correct. The SR155 fits the SK155. Both are metal bed, not plastic.

Some of the comments make me think there is confusion between the SK155 and the LK150. The LK150 is a plastic bed, 6.5 mid-gauge machine, with no ribber capability, and no automatic patterning, though a 2-color fairisle carriage (manual selection of needles), an intarsia carriage, and a weaving accessory were available at one time, though some of these are very hard to find now.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

randiejg said:


> This is correct. The SR155 fits the SK155. Both are metal bed, not plastic.
> 
> Some of the comments make me think there is confusion between the SK155 and the LK150. The LK150 is a plastic bed, 6.5 mid-gauge machine, with no ribber capability, and no automatic patterning, though a 2-color fairisle carriage (manual selection of needles), an intarsia carriage, and a weaving accessory were available at one time, though some of these are very hard to find now.


yeah, I think I read the first two posts in a hurry... Right SK155 is a metal bed that uses and 12 hole punch card....


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THis is a wonderful site to get info on machines. Almost all machines are listed with what it is made of, how many needles, when first made and gauge. A good place to check things out. http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-chart.html


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

I was told by a dealer that they didn't make a ribber for the sk155.hmmm...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

not anymore, but you can find used ones.


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank to everyone who posted answers and info about the KH260-
Eleganza! I recently realized that's what my KH-260 is! I didn't know what the difference was, either, but didn't think to ask. Unfortunately, it's been in its case, in a closet for some years now, but I have great plans to break it out and start using it again very soon! Since the last time I used it was in the 1990's, I know I'm a newbie at machine knitting again. I love reading KP, where everyone is so helpful, and, thanks to all the good info from KP'ers, I know I'll need a new sponge bar when I do get it out.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I am watching one on ebay now, brand new and the price is climbing.
What should I expect to pay for new one? No ribber.Is it worth extra money because it is new?
Thanks


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Brother machines have not been made for quite a while so I would beware of someone saying it was new. It may be in great condition - but hard to believe never used. Ask for good photos and if it is all there as listed on the accessory page in the manual. You will still need a new sponge bar because they deteriorate over time even with no use. I hope you get what you desire!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

GrammaAnn is right. The only new machines you can get are Silver Reed machines as they are still producing. Any other may have never been used but it's never new and may have been in storage for decades.
There are some Chinese rebuilds for Brother machines nowadays, but I can't say anything about their quality.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Around $500 or more. Less if you are lucky.



peppered said:


> I am watching one on ebay now, brand new and the price is climbing.
> What should I expect to pay for new one? No ribber.Is it worth extra money because it is new?
> Thanks


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I just looked at the one I think you are talking about. Strange that it has the wrong book but the original owner may have lost it. I have found with the KM that the bidding doesn't happen till the last minute. THis time there are a lot of people bidding on it. I thin that the 2 other machines asking $850 is way too high, but scaring others. Keep watching as it has 2 more days to go or if you want it put in a high bid. You could also ofofer the other person selling $600 and see what happens.
If you do get it, the person selling the $525 one is asking too little for shipping. I would want it double boxed with padding added to the ends so it doesn't break. Offer to pay the difference as you don't want a broken machine.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I'll be at work when the auction ends.
I have to try to catch the end of it otherwise the price might end up too high just like on the singer 888 that I won.
I am a waitress and had party of 20 people and I was running back and forth but couldn't wait till end so I put high enough bid on it.
I'm lucky my bosses are like family. I know them for over 20 years. I was a chef in their other restaurant so I do get away with murder. Just about...
So tuesday I will not take tables at the end of the auction.
Crazy,right?
I must have that machine!!!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

put in a bid that is less than the other machines selling for in the $800 range but the most that you can afford and stay away till after the bidding has closed. People do foolish things when under pressure and spend more than they can afford. It isn't like there won't be others up for sale. 
I saw that someone put up a ribber for the 260 starting at $85. I would bid on that. I am sure it go for a lot more, but they are available.


----------



## bzmommy (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for this information. I’m a beginner and found an amazing deal on an Eleganza the other day with ribbing attachment. I’m going to download the manual and start learning.


----------

